

Show HN: patch that lets w3m users login and post to HN - sigil
https://github.com/acg/w3m/commit/5946c2784d4eae46ec06e52390e43a874b3395fc
I've noticed a few requests to fix HN's http request parsing to allow the "Content-length" (lowercase l) header. This problem prevents users of the w3m web browser and emacs/w3m from logging in and posting. Although "Content-length" is actually legal according to the rfc, it was just easier to patch w3m to send "Content-Length."<p>http://www.arclanguage.org/item?id=4419<p>http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1526429<p>http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2132674<p>http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=134149
======
sigil
I noticed a few requests to fix HN's http parsing to allow the "Content-
length" (lowercase l) header. This problem prevents users of the w3m web
browser and emacs/w3m from logging in and posting. Although "Content-length"
is actually legal according to the rfc, it was just easier to patch w3m to
send "Content-Length."

<http://www.arclanguage.org/item?id=4419>

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1526429>

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2132674>

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=134149>

